# Sage Smart Grinder Pro Espresso setting



## coggin87

New DTP and SGP owner here..

I have had the DTP a couple of weeks now and originally was using it with my hario mini.. 5 clicks would choke the machine unless tamped really lightly and 6 would run a little too fast tamped firm, 18/36 in about 20 seconds with little crema.. still tasted good though.

So I decided to upgrade the grinder and went with the smart grinder pro. Playing about with the grind setting and I am currently on setting 2 with the top burr adjusted to 5 which is giving me 18/36 in about 27 seconds. Better crema although tastes a little sour.

My only concern is.. from reading around a lot of people seem to grind anywhere from setting 5 to 7 for espresso.. being at setting 2 already with the inner burr adjusted 1 step finer means over time as the burrs wear i am going to have to adjust the machine finer right?

Setting 2 doesn't leave a lot of room to go.

Beans are fudge blend from Rave and are 2 weeks old after roasting.

Tried with mocha java also. Same roast date.

I realise grinders vary and I will order some fresh beans to try after 1 weeks rest.. but is that a low starting point? Should I exchange the machine?

Just to add.. tamping firm and consistent until the puck stops. Breaking clumps with a cocktail stick, tapping the porterfilter and the machine, cup and porterfilter warmed up.

Also scales weigh to 0.1g.

Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u

How are you storing the beans?


----------



## MWJB

Do you need to brew at 1:2, can you go any longer on ratio?


----------



## coggin87

Mrboots2u said:


> How are you storing the beans?


I purchased two 1kg bags and two of the small 1 way breath bags which hold about 250g.. the 1kg bags i then folded over and used those long plastic clips (don't know the name) to hold it..

Realise I probably should have purchased 8 of the 1 way bags and split accordingly once rested.

So it could be I have let the beans go stale with with how I have stored them. Will stick to ordering 250g bags.

Taste wise isn't an issue I'm more concerned with how low the settings are on the grinder out the box.. would imagine it should choke the dtp at 2.. but could stale beans be the reason Why?

I'm going to attempt 1:3 next mwjb for taste.. should i even try setting 1 and lowering the inner burr further to see if it's possible to go too fine?

Only had it 2 days and only so many coffees can be drunk.

Thanks


----------



## MWJB

coggin87 said:


> I'm going to attempt 1:3 next mwjb for taste.. should i even try setting 1 and lowering the inner burr further to see if it's possible to go too fine?
> 
> Only had it 2 days and only so many coffees can be drunk.
> 
> Thanks


I would start by just trying your current setting at 1:3.

Give the shot a good stir, when cool enough, take sip, roll it around your mouth then spit it out. Do this a few times & be sure to taste the last part of the shot too, fairly cool. Otherwise, just make as many shots as you normally would and spend more time thinking about what is wrong with it & how you might approach that. Try not to get into a shot making/adjusting/caffeine frenzy.


----------



## Nicknak

Coggin87

I have had a Sage Pro for about 6 months from new for use with Decaf ..

Using freshly roasted since the start the burr setting is still as it was out the box at No6..

The range I use is between 4 and 10 ..

Is yours a new one with the metal fan under the burrs ..

research on the internet shows the older ones had a plastic fan which caused a few problems and I don't know when they changed that ..

I have used it with the sage oracle and my new machine and it could choke both..

I would follow what other people have said above to check out your coffee making first .

but I did watch a video from Seattle gear where the boss of sage said the burr changing was for when the burrs wear only

all the best Nick


----------



## ajohn

You can check the burr settings *with care. *Empty and clean, set to finest and run the grinder briefly manually and listen.

I did it on mine when I received just as a check. It ran slower and slower over a period of about 10 secs, burrs rubbing hard, generating heat and making them rub even harder. I backed the outer burr off so that I could just about here a change in the noise the motor made at a setting of 1. It sounded very slightly busy. Light rubbing - similar idea to the chirps people use on flat burrs. I didn'tenvisage using a setting of 1 and actually at 2 they just about ran clear. Always make your final adjustments in the same direction as well. I'd suggest for instance if setting coarser go too coarse and then fine to the adjustment you want. Also discard some grinds each time you make an adjustment. They don't retain much so a few grams will do say circa 5, more than they retain but best to make sure that the last setting has been cleared out of the grinder. I'd also suggest that you run the grinder if making larger changes going finer.

The main reason the outer burr can be adjusted though is wear. Generally they seem to usually come set pretty well.







Or most finish up using roughly similar settings but those will vary.

In addition to MWJB's suggestions it may be worth checking your dose with the razor tool. If the puck rotates as some seem to find try using it just as a gauge. I wee bit higher is usually ok. Lower NVG but it depends on how much lower. I've generally found that I get messed up shots if so low that the result is a rather soggy messy puck. Higher and the puck may stick to the shower screen but a few more 1/10g can stop that. That was my favourite place to work







wish it was so simple on my DB. I was using a BE but the DTP is likely to be very similar but if you do this you'll need to find out for yourself.

John

-


----------



## ajohn

Nicknak said:


> Coggin87
> 
> I have had a Sage Pro for about 6 months from new for use with Decaf ..
> 
> Using freshly roasted since the start the burr setting is still as it was out the box at No6..
> 
> The range I use is between 4 and 10 ..
> 
> Is yours a new one with the metal fan under the burrs ..
> 
> research on the internet shows the older ones had a plastic fan which caused a few problems and I don't know when they changed that ..
> 
> I have used it with the sage oracle and my new machine and it could choke both..
> 
> I would follow what other people have said above to check out your coffee making first .
> 
> but I did watch a video from Seattle gear where the boss of sage said the burr changing was for when the burrs wear only
> 
> all the best Nick


I was worried about the plastic thingy - they went a long time ago. The plastic part worked but eventually wore out. Took some time though.

John

-


----------



## Mrboots2u

Its unlikely they are completely stale yet, i just wanted to check you weren't doing something mad like strong them in the oven or the fridge open bagged.

Check dose, go longer in brew ratio, access taste


----------



## MildredM

Mrboots2u said:


> Its unlikely they are completely stale yet, i just wanted to check you weren't doing something mad like strong them in the oven or the fridge open bagged.


 I've heard of worse places . . .



> Check dose, go longer in brew ratio, access taste


----------

